
A dashboard of Coronavirus outbreak in India - kamaraju
https://covidout.in/
======
guiriduro
Would India's relatively slow infection curve relate to poor reporting,
control measures, or other factors - perhaps widespread chloroquine use?

~~~
binumathew1988
I think poor reporting, governments is taking more control measures

------
binumathew1988
Nice Design and thanks for this site with information :)

